# 10.5.2 is out!



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

Just released....

Good luck everyone!


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Downloading now...


----------



## planders (Jun 24, 2005)

Curses--cross-posted!


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Done!

Yay! List view for Folders is back in the Dock!

Interesting: Ran Software Update again, and now it's downloading "Leopard Graphics Update - requires 10.5.2"


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

guytoronto said:


> Interesting: Ran Software Update again, and now it's downloading "Leopard Graphics Update - requires 10.5.2"


Intel machine?
Shared memory? NVidia? ATI?


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Heart said:


> Intel machine?
> Shared memory? NVidia? ATI?


The latest 24" iMac. ATI graphics.

FYI. The build number is 9C31 for the 10.5.2 update.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Since clean installing Leopard recently, I have skipped the 10.5.1 update in anticipation of 10.5.2. I am downloading the combo updater. Is there anything I may be missing by not applying the 10.5.1 updater first, or does the combo updater cover it all?


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

The Software Update shows 180MB, while the Combo is 343MB. It's a big one...


----------



## harzack86 (Jan 30, 2005)

guytoronto said:


> The latest 24" iMac. ATI graphics.


Interesting, I wonder if there will be speed improvements with this card..


----------



## harzack86 (Jan 30, 2005)

csonni said:


> Since clean installing Leopard recently, I have skipped the 10.5.1 update in anticipation of 10.5.2. I am downloading the combo updater. Is there anything I may be missing by not applying the 10.5.1 updater first, or does the combo updater cover it all?


As per the first line of the official doc, you should be fine with 10.5.2 directly applied on 10.5.0.


----------



## fozy (Jul 18, 2006)

Nice! Looks like there's a lot of great fixes.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

FYI. The "Leopard Graphics Update" seems to apply across the entire line. MacBooks and MacBook Pros.


----------



## robert (Sep 26, 2002)

Where is the stand alone download of the OS?
The redirect is a broken link on the doc page.
Weird.

Never mind. I found it.


----------



## Klaatu (Jun 3, 2003)

Boy, was that ever a LONG reboot.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

More info about the update:
About the Mac OS X 10.5.2 Update


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

> Leopard Graphics Update is recommended for all users and improves the stability and compatibility of your Mac. This update requires Mac OS X 10.5.2.



PPC too! w/NVIDIA GeForce FX Go5200


----------



## ahMEmon (Sep 27, 2005)

I'm sure no-one knows yet, but can the graphics update be applied to a system using a flashed pc card?

I would really hate to turn my Radeon 9800 Pro into a paperweight....


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

Whoa! Repair Permissions is a different game...fast, and no leftovers.



> PPC too! w/NVIDIA GeForce FX Go5200
> Attached Images
> Picture 1.jpg (74.7 KB, 0 views)
> __________________


Hey, that's neat...SJ has not forgotten the wee PB!


----------



## TripleX (Nov 6, 2002)

Praise the Lord.....I can now print to my Airport Express connected printer. WooHoo!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Pelao said:


> Whoa! Repair Permissions is a different game...fast, and no leftovers.


Not on my MBP. Took six full minutes, down from seven.

Upside is the repairs list was only three items long with no warnings.

Also, Safari if blazing fast, better than ever.

Now to see if it fixed the sleep issues.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Permissions repair doesn't give me errors anymore with OSX 10.5.2,
But now I'm getting this strange message instead:



> Repairing permissions for “Macintosh Internal”
> ACL found but not expected on "Applications/Utilities".
> ACL found but not expected on "Applications".
> ACL found but not expected on "Library".
> ...


What the heck is an ACL?

Dave


----------



## TripleX (Nov 6, 2002)

*Run Update Again*

After the first update is finished check for updates again. There is a 50mb update called Leopard Graphics Update.
One more thing... Leopard Graphics Update 1.0


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

TripleX said:


> After the first update is finished check for updates again. There is a 50mb update called Leopard Graphics Update.
> One more thing... Leopard Graphics Update 1.0


Nothing new. That was posted on page one of the thread nearly two hours ago:

http://www.ehmac.ca/anything-mac/61400-10-5-2-out.html#post637506


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I just update with 10.5.2 and the Graphics Update, but left the Security Update for last. Before running it, I ran Software Update and found no mention of the Security Update. Could my combo 10.5.2 have covered that, or should it be run after 10.5.2?


----------



## Another_Paul (Sep 20, 2005)

dolawren said:


> Permissions repair doesn't give me errors anymore with OSX 10.5.2,
> But now I'm getting this strange message instead:
> 
> 
> ...


ACL=Access Control List. User Permissions for files & folders.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Another_Paul said:


> ACL=Access Control List. User Permissions for files & folders.


Yeah...I just Googled it, Thanks.
I think it might have something to do with my 1Password software.

Dave


----------



## neufelni (Sep 17, 2007)

Looks like a great update. And you can now change the stack icon to the folder icon.


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

dolawren said:


> Permissions repair doesn't give me errors anymore with OSX 10.5.2,
> But now I'm getting this strange message instead:
> 
> 
> ...


I solved this issue by installing the COMBO version of the update. For whatever reason, every time I install the delta version I get ACL issues and other issues that permission repair won't fix.


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

So how come when Microsoft issues a service pack for Windows, we all raspberry "the man", but when Apple issues an OS X update we revile in new found stability and "snappiness"?


----------



## fozy (Jul 18, 2006)

mac_geek said:


> So how come when Microsoft issues a service pack for Windows, we all raspberry "the man", but when Apple issues an OS X update we revile in new found stability and "snappiness"?


I don't know about that. I think most people are happy to see good updates - be it MS or Apple


----------



## Shrek_Toronto (May 30, 2007)

does any one experience duplicated iCal calendar?

when my macbook sync with dotMac after the update, it keep telling me that there're conflicts... many conflicts! so weird....


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

dolawren said:


> Permissions repair doesn't give me errors anymore with OSX 10.5.2,
> But now I'm getting this strange message instead:
> 
> What the heck is an ACL?





8127972 said:


> I solved this issue by installing the COMBO version of the update. For whatever reason, every time I install the delta version I get ACL issues and other issues that permission repair won't fix.


Very interesting! I ran the delta 10.5.2 and got the same ACL errors when repairing permissions. so then I ran the Combo and they were not there upon repairing permissions. I generally do update by Combo - it was unusual for me to use a delta. Now, after this, it will be combos only! YMMV.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Installed the 10.5.2 combo, and graphics update with no problems. It might be too early to tell, but this may have fixed an intermittent USB problem I was having.  

Oh, and of course everything feels snappier! :lmao:


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

rgray said:


> Very interesting! I ran the delta 10.5.2 and got the same ACL errors when repairing permissions. so then I ran the Combo and they were not there upon repairing permissions. I generally do update by Combo - it was unusual for me to use a delta. Now, after this, it will be combos only! YMMV.


Downloading the combo as we speak after installing the delta with the same issue. Thanks rg!


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I'm going to wait until the weekend, check out all the discussion forums & reports on MacFixit, _then_ I'll consider applying the update.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Combo update installed, rebooted.

Repair Permissions now took a full 11 minutes, although there were no error messages when done.

Sorry, but after this, I am more firmly convinced than ever that Leopard REALLY sucks.


----------



## jdurston (Jan 28, 2005)

Installed 10.5.2 via Combo update and graphics update. 
No issues here. Although Leopard was solid for me with 10.5.1.
Permissions repair did take a while to run, but it actually came back clean when I ran it a second time.


----------



## nowlive (Jan 11, 2008)

SINC said:


> Sorry, but after this, I am more firmly convinced than ever that Leopard REALLY sucks.


Not to sound like an ass, after reviewing your previous posts I seriously feel this NEEDS to be said..

How about you unload the OS and go back to Tiger and stop squawking! No one cares any more.

That is all.

For those like my self that actually ENJOY the operating system, I am VERY pleased that Apple released this update!!! Thank you Apple!


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

nowlive said:


> Not to sound like an ass, after reviewing your previous posts I seriously feel this NEEDS to be said..
> 
> How about you unload the OS and go back to Tiger and stop squawking! No one cares any more.
> 
> ...


Hey, 

Sinc's been around here a long time and well entitled to his griping. Don't be so presumptuous as to assume no one care's what Sinc thinks. 

On a more topical note, I'm pleased the update has fixed some bugs in Safari (random stalls, freezing, pinwheel of death).


----------



## nowlive (Jan 11, 2008)

NBiBooker said:


> Hey,
> 
> Sinc's been around here a long time and well entitled to his griping. Don't be so presumptuous as to assume no one care's what Sinc thinks.
> 
> On a more topical note, I'm pleased the update has fixed some bugs in Safari (random stalls, freezing, pinwheel of death).


Pipe down, I am entitled to my opinions as well. Every post about Leopard that comes from him is about how it sucks. Also I never said that no one cared about what he thinks. Im saying that allot of people "probably" don't care about his repetitive and childish comments about Leopard. May I suggest that you not be so presumptuous your self.


----------



## Newf709 (Feb 4, 2008)

For any of you that are using SuperDuper.......Installed 10.5.2 and did a "smart copy" with SuperDuper and the computer booted off the external HD with no problems.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

SINC said:


> Combo update installed, rebooted.
> 
> Repair Permissions now took a full 11 minutes, although there were no error messages when done.
> 
> Sorry, but after this, I am more firmly convinced than ever that Leopard REALLY sucks.


The second permission repair took a long time also for me.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

They ARE listening!!!!!   

LESS TRANSLUCENT MENUS!!!!!! HURRAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## nowlive (Jan 11, 2008)

Newf709 said:


> For any of you that are using SuperDuper.......Installed 10.5.2 and did a "smart copy" with SuperDuper and the computer booted off the external HD with no problems.


Good to know!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## StageDive (Feb 8, 2008)

just found out, am downloading the combo installer. praying that this fixes all the airport problem's i've been having...


----------



## RKM (Jun 23, 2005)

I also had no problems after the update but why on earth does repairing permissions take sooooooooo long? (not trying to be a smart ass here I just am curious)


----------



## Macinguelph (Oct 27, 2007)

Apparently I am the only one having major issues so far.

I used ONYX to clean and repair permissions before using software update to download 10.5.2 (was on 10.5.1 with NO issues) on my mid 2007 Macbook.
After installing and rebooting (seemed to boot twice) everything worked except internet. Airport is connecting to my network and diagnostic checks it as okay, but Safari and Firefox and Software update just hang - cannot connect to the internet. 

After verifying on my iMac that all of my settings for airport are as they should be, I decided to erase the HD and install my cloned copy of 10.5.1 which boots fine and accesses the internet fine - I am using it right now. 

With the copying complete, I downloaded the combo update 10.5.2 from the Apple website and installed it again - this time with no ONYX before hand. Again no internet, although everything appears okay in network diagnostics. I then repaired permissions twice - both times coming up with ACL found but not expected messages - I have 1password installed.

Is 1 Password the issue, or have I done something wrong? On the second install, the Macbook again did a double restart - goes to grey apple screen with spinning counter, then restarted from that screen - is this normal?

Getting very frustrated here, 10.5.1 was working very well for me!


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

No problems here with the update...though 10.5.1 ran perfectly as well so I'm just happy to see the GUI improvements.


----------



## Macinguelph (Oct 27, 2007)

Just got back from the Apple discussion board on the topic of 10.5.2 and wireless connectivity issues. It seems that there may be a link between the latest update and compatibility with D-Link N routers (not recognizing the N specifically).

If anyone else out there is thinking about updating and has one of these routers - Make sure you have at least one bootable cloned back up before you proceed.

The new AEBS with the hard drive in it is looking really appealing right now. Damned electronics companies and their planned obsolescence!


----------



## The Great Waka (Nov 26, 2002)

Installed, all is well. I had hoped that the Time Machine and Airport upgrades maybe (maybe) would have allowed TM via AirDisk to work, but alas, not. I haven't had any luck with any 3rd party solution for it either. Oh well, daily SuperDuper smart updates to AirDisk it is then.


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

nowlive said:


> Pipe down, I am entitled to my opinions as well. Every post about Leopard that comes from him is about how it sucks. Also I never said that no one cared about what he thinks. Im saying that allot of people "probably" don't care about his repetitive and childish comments about Leopard. May I suggest that you not be so presumptuous your self.


Perhaps you should be a bit more considerate and polite towards those who've been on ehMac a bit longer than you.

So Sinc doesn't like Leopard. He's entitled to his opinion and to voice it as many times as he'd like. Even though I disagree with him on this one, I respect his right to say so. It'd be a pretty boring forum if everyone agreed all the time.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Prep:

Repaired permissions, ran fsck from single user-mode
Made clone using CCC

Decided to download the full combo updater. Restart.
Ran Software Update again, got the Leopard Graphics update. Restart.

Repaired permissions again (this time took longer, about 2 minutes instead of the usual 1. No messages though, which is already an improvement!).

Everything working beautifully. No issues that I've found so far. Looking forward to getting DiskWarrior 4.1.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

NBiBooker said:


> Perhaps you should be a bit more considerate and polite towards those who've been on ehMac a bit longer than you.
> 
> So Sinc doesn't like Leopard. He's entitled to his opinion and to voice it as many times as he'd like. Even though I disagree with him on this one, I respect his right to say so. It'd be a pretty boring forum if everyone agreed all the time.


Exactly! Besides there's tons of people on lots of forums that are having problems with Leopard. Try going to the Apple Discussions support forum and tell all of them to stop squawking. People get frustrated when things aren't working properly, and that's when computer forums can be a helpful tool. 
You may not be able to help with someone's problem, but at least don't rub salt in their wound.


----------



## Snapple Quaffer (Sep 2, 2003)

Here's an Apple article explaining the ACL stuff.

I also got a pretty serious looking "Warning:" to do with SUID when I repaired permissions prior to doing the update:

_Warning: SUID file "System/Library/CoreServices/RemoteManagement/ARDAgent.app/Contents/MacOS/ARDAgent" has been modified and will not be repaired._

THAT looked very sore, but was just a flesh wound - nothing to worry about.


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

SINC said:


> Combo update installed, rebooted.
> 
> Repair Permissions now took a full 11 minutes, although there were no error messages when done.
> 
> Sorry, but after this, I am more firmly convinced than ever that Leopard REALLY sucks.


I'm curious ... sucks because of repair permissions, or for other reasons? 

I haven't had enough time to play, but I think most of my complaints about leopard have been addressed in 10.5.2. Which ones are you still experiencing?

For what it's worth, my repair permissions took about 4 minutes.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

nowlive said:


> Not to sound like an ass, after reviewing your previous posts I seriously feel this NEEDS to be said..
> 
> How about you unload the OS and go back to Tiger and stop squawking! No one cares any more.
> 
> ...


About as much as THIS needs to be said:

I first installed Leopard on a MBP 1.83 Ghz with 2 G RAM. It immediately began to give me problems. Repair permissions would hang the machine, it dropped my Airport signal dozens of times a day. The cursor would suddenly become erratic and would flit from side to side of the screen. The system froze when I plugged in my Nikon camera. It would not wake from sleep after closing the lid and I would have to force quit with the power button. The MBP ran rock solid for 18 months previously on Tiger.

I traded that machine in and now have a new (November) MBP 2.2 Ghz with 4 G RAM. Silly me thought this would solve my Leopard problems as the machine came with it installed. Imagine my surprise when about three days later it would not wake from sleep. Back to using the power button to force quit. Then the old familiar cursor flitting across the screen reappeared. I cross my fingers every time I plug in my camera and that seems to help. It now only freezes about half the time. So, I did a back up and zeroed out the drive and reinstalled Leopard. Then the 10.5.1 update and now the two updates yesterday.

This morning when I went to lift the lid of the MBP that I had closed last night about 9:30, it was so friggin' hot I could barely touch it. Apparently now it won't go to sleep and the processor must run all night. But wait, it is hot but the screen won't come on. Stays black, so I powered it off with the power button again and restarted. When I do get it running, iStat tells me that CPU A is still at 80 degrees. Real normal eh?

Repair permissions now take over eleven minutes. Real normal eh?

Before you shoot your mouth off at me for disliking Leopard, try living with the hell it has made my life.

Until you walk a mile in my shoes, please keep your squawking to yourself.

In my case, Leopard sucks. And it sucks big time.

And just for fun, Leopard now erases all my .Mac mail from my computer daily. Discussions with Apple support have not resolved this issue which continues to recur and they tell me they really don't know what's going on.


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

SINC said:


> About as much as THIS needs to be said:
> 
> I first installed Leopard on a MBP 1.83 Ghz with 2 G RAM. It immediately began to give me problems. Repair permissions would hang the machine, it dropped my Airport signal dozens of times a day. The cursor would suddenly become erratic and would flit from side to side of the screen. The system froze when I plugged in my Nikon camera. It would not wake from sleep after closing the lid and I would have to force quit with the power button. The MBP ran rock solid for 18 months previously on Tiger.
> 
> ...


Disregard my previous question!

80C with no load? There's nothing else running? (I'm presuming you didn't restore your backup.)


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

polywog said:


> Disregard my previous question!
> 
> 80C with no load? There's nothing else running? (I'm presuming you didn't restore your backup.)


When I closed the lid last night, Mail, Safari and Pages were showing the blue dot in the dock, but had no open windows as I closed them all before shutting down.

Not sure what you mean about restoring backup.

I backed up yesterday with Time Machine and I cloned with SD on Saturday. I do this weekly.


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

SINC said:


> When I closed the lid last night, Mail, Safari and Pages were showing the blue dot in the dock, but had no open windows as I closed them all before shutting down.
> 
> Not sure what you mean about restoring backup.
> 
> I backed up yesterday with Time Machine and I cloned with SD on Saturday. I do this weekly.


In your original reply to nowlive you mentioned you did a backup, zeroed your drive and re-installed Leopard. Did you restore the backup afterwards? Curious if there might be some misbehaving app which caused your original problems that was re-introduced.

What does activity monitor say is running? I don't have an MBP to establish a baseline with, but 80C seems rather hot for a system sitting idle.


----------



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

I got hung up on the restart after the Graphics update. Had to reset the pram twice before I could get passed the white screen. Anyone else have this problem? I had repaired permissions before the update. The only thing that I had done differnt is that I left my iPod connected during the update and restart - could that have anything to do with it???


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

polywog said:


> In your original reply to nowlive you mentioned you did a backup, zeroed your drive and re-installed Leopard. Did you restore the backup afterwards? Curious if there might be some misbehaving app which caused your original problems that was re-introduced.
> 
> What does activity monitor say is running? I don't have an MBP to establish a baseline with, but 80C seems rather hot for a system sitting idle.


I see, yes I restored the backup after the reinstall to be sure nothing got dragged back aboard. The only two apps I installed since are Perian and Flip 4 Mac.

And since the machine won't wake up from sleep, I can't use Activity Monitor to check as I have to force quit, then restart at which point nothing is running.

I now close the lid and sit and wait until I see the sleep light pulsing before I will leave the machine.

By comparison, right now the CPU is at 48 degrees while using Safari with Mail, Pages and Text Editor on but no windows open.


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

Just updated my work macbook and everything is up and running smoothly. Going for repair permissions now.


----------



## robert (Sep 26, 2002)

Did the combo and all is well.
I reinstalled Leopard over the weekend, from scratch-fun, and now everything runs faster-even safari.


----------



## joltguy (Apr 15, 2005)

Hey SINC

Just wondering if you by any chance have a Bluetooth mouse or any Bluetooth devices around your MBP. I've got the 1.83 MBP and haven't had any problems with Leopard. The only time I had a sleep problem like you've described was once when my Mac woke up from sleep while I had it in my bag. Got home and the fans were going nuts and it was *really* hot. Anyway, I found the problem. In the System Preferences the setting to "Allow Bluetooth devices to wake the computer" had mysteriously been enabled and I guess my BT Mighty Mouse clicked while in the bag and woke it up. The thing was so hot that it wouldn't properly wake from sleep either... black screen, etc. Since I changed that pref I haven't had another incident, although I always make sure I turn off the mouse now before putting my system away.

Anyway, hopefully this might help you out.



SINC said:


> And since the machine won't wake up from sleep, I can't use Activity Monitor to check as I have to force quit, then restart at which point nothing is running.
> 
> I now close the lid and sit and wait until I see the sleep light pulsing before I will leave the machine.
> 
> By comparison, right now the CPU is at 48 degrees while using Safari with Mail, Pages and Text Editor on but no windows open.


----------



## med8or (Jan 18, 2002)

DDKD726 said:


> I got hung up on the restart after the Graphics update. Had to reset the pram twice before I could get passed the white screen. Anyone else have this problem? I had repaired permissions before the update. The only thing that I had done differnt is that I left my iPod connected during the update and restart - could that have anything to do with it???


Yes, I had this too. I updated via Software Update and 10.2 went fine. I then ran the Graphics installer and all programs quit, but my desktop remained hung. I had to force a shut down, restart and then I had to run the SUD again. After that, all updated fine.

I still have and armful of errors on Disk Utility, things like:

ACL found but not expected on "System/Library/User Template/English.lproj/Library/iMovie/Plug-ins".


J


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

SINC said:


> I see, yes I restored the backup after the reinstall to be sure nothing got dragged back aboard. The only two apps I installed since are Perian and Flip 4 Mac.
> 
> And since the machine won't wake up from sleep, I can't use Activity Monitor to check as I have to force quit, then restart at which point nothing is running.
> 
> ...



Could it be that some by some incredibly unlucky coincidence you have had two to lemon MBP's? I have a MBP and have none of the problems you are having and clearly there aren't that many others who are either because as you mentioned Apple seems stumped by your situation. 

It just seems to me that if others who are running the same OS on what should be the same hardware aren't experiencing your problems, you have look at the possible variables and where the culprit may be. It is extremely unlikely that you have had two corrupt OS installs so it leaves the hardware itself as the most likely culprit. I haven't followed all of your trouble shooting details closely enough to know, so if this is a stupid question please forgive me. Do you have any peripherals hooked up the MBP that could be causing a problem?

What is Apple support offering to do to try and help you out? This really sucks for you. I know you had been waiting with baited breath for 10.5.2 to see if it would solve your issues. I really feel for your situation, as when you experience Leopard as it is supposed to be it, it really is a great OS. I hope you can get things worked out sooner than later.


----------



## jlcinc (Dec 13, 2002)

What do you know 10.5.2 repaired a problem I had with Compressor and DVD Studio. Yea!!!! I really didn't think it would but it did and all of my apps seem fine. I have been trying to fix this problem for about a week and now it done.
John


----------



## devo811 (Oct 27, 2007)

*acl error message*



dolawren said:


> Permissions repair doesn't give me errors anymore with OSX 10.5.2,
> But now I'm getting this strange message instead:
> 
> 
> ...



I am getting this message as well. What is the combo update? I used the software update from the desktop menu? How can I resolve these ACL messages?
Thanks
Devo


----------



## Snapple Quaffer (Sep 2, 2003)

devo811 said:


> I am getting this message as well. What is the combo update? I used the software update from the desktop menu? How can I resolve these ACL messages?
> Thanks
> Devo


Have you seen the link in my post above? It's this one:

Mac OS X 10.5: Disk Utility's Repair Disk Permissions reports issues with SUID files

from which ...

_"Any message that starts with: 'ACL found but not expected on...'."

Products affected
Mac OS X 10.5 Leopard
Solution
You can safely ignore these messages. They are accurate but not a cause for concern._

It doesn't go into details, but after I did the combo update I didn't get these ACL messages reappearing so I lost interest in their real meaning.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

DDKD726 said:


> I got hung up on the restart after the Graphics update. Had to reset the pram twice before I could get passed the white screen. Anyone else have this problem? I had repaired permissions before the update. The only thing that I had done differnt is that I left my iPod connected during the update and restart - could that have anything to do with it???


Good rule of thumb. Disconnect all peripherals when doing system updates. I did note that Apple warns the reboot may take a very long time. Are sure you were actually hung.

BTW: Because spotlight indexing is live, disconnecting external drives during an update is much more important than the Jaguar-Panther era.


----------



## StageDive (Feb 8, 2008)

got the update installed last night, and i'm very happy with the folder icons on stacks, very nice. The option to remove the transparency on the menu bars was nice, but personally i like the transparant one.


----------



## Sander (Apr 4, 2002)

I installed all the updates fine on my other computers but my iMac G5 hangs at the grey screen with the apple logo. The circular wheel thing is turning but it's been more than an hour. 

Should I restart the computer? Is there a way to do something about it?

Help please.


----------



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

eMacMan said:


> I did note that Apple warns the reboot may take a very long time. Are sure you were actually hung.
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I thought that was only for 10.5.2 though? I got hung up only after I did the Graphics update... My 10.5.2 update had no problems.


----------



## Sander (Apr 4, 2002)

Thanks for the quick reply DDKD.

Well, that's the thing. Maybe the computer is just slow to patch and update stuff. The circular thing is still turning but it's been more than an hour. That is why I thought I would ask you guys.

Should wait some more (the fan is going now) or should I force shut it down?

And in case after hours and hours it still doesn't do anything, what is the normal procedure for such a case? Reset PRAM? Any special keys and restart?


----------



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

You've been more pacient then me Sander!

I did a force powerdown after 15mins on the white screen... Removed the plug from the iMac and let it sit for 1 min then just started it back up again. It still took a few mins to load but now everything is running fine. Repaired permissions and i'm good to go. Hope it works out the same for you!


----------



## jlcinc (Dec 13, 2002)

Ok, so now I can't get Google maps to work in Safari. *Safari always disappoints me. *Just when I think it's going to work out great something else fails.

John


----------



## robert (Sep 26, 2002)

Just did a google search and then clicked the map option. Worked fine for me.
Maybe download safari and reinstall it?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

joltguy said:


> Hey SINC
> 
> Just wondering if you by any chance have a Bluetooth mouse or any Bluetooth devices around your MBP. I've got the 1.83 MBP and haven't had any problems with Leopard. The only time I had a sleep problem like you've described was once when my Mac woke up from sleep while I had it in my bag. Got home and the fans were going nuts and it was *really* hot. Anyway, I found the problem. In the System Preferences the setting to "Allow Bluetooth devices to wake the computer" had mysteriously been enabled and I guess my BT Mighty Mouse clicked while in the bag and woke it up. The thing was so hot that it wouldn't properly wake from sleep either... black screen, etc. Since I changed that pref I haven't had another incident, although I always make sure I turn off the mouse now before putting my system away.
> 
> Anyway, hopefully this might help you out.


I have a BT mouse and keyboard I used it all the time on the 1.83 MBP. That's another Leopard thing. It would not work either one on the 1.83 or the 2.2 MBPs. Good thought, but the mouse live in a drawer and is no where near the MBP as Leopard won't allow it to see the device.




screature said:


> Could it be that some by some incredibly unlucky coincidence you have had two to lemon MBP's? I have a MBP and have none of the problems you are having and clearly there aren't that many others who are either because as you mentioned Apple seems stumped by your situation.
> 
> It just seems to me that if others who are running the same OS on what should be the same hardware aren't experiencing your problems, you have look at the possible variables and where the culprit may be. It is extremely unlikely that you have had two corrupt OS installs so it leaves the hardware itself as the most likely culprit. I haven't followed all of your trouble shooting details closely enough to know, so if this is a stupid question please forgive me. Do you have any peripherals hooked up the MBP that could be causing a problem?
> 
> What is Apple support offering to do to try and help you out? This really sucks for you. I know you had been waiting with baited breath for 10.5.2 to see if it would solve your issues. I really feel for your situation, as when you experience Leopard as it is supposed to be it, it really is a great OS. I hope you can get things worked out sooner than later.


Apple support are stumped by this. I thought they had the Mail issue solved, but it was back within a day.

Two lemon MBPs? Well the 1.83 ran flawlessly for 20 months on Tiber and allowed my BT mouse to work as well as my BT keyboard. It would not under Leopard. I hardly think the machine could be at fault when it served me so well on Tiger, do you?

The jury is still out on this second machine though, as I have never run it with Tiger. Both machines came from MacDoc by the way and he set them up and installed the memory before I got them. Someone else suggested I try using one memory stick at a time to see if it made any difference. It doesn't.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

SINC said:


> I have a BT mouse and keyboard I used it all the time on the 1.83 MBP. That's another Leopard thing. It would not work either one on the 1.83 or the 2.2 MBPs. Good thought, but the mouse live in a drawer and is no where near the MBP as Leopard won't allow it to see the device.


Bluetooth is not IR, it's signals will travel through drawers, and around corners, etc... only turning off a device will stop it from connecting (or taking it more than 30 ft away).

I also have a BT Keyboard and Mouse, and they both work flawlessly with Leopard.



SINC said:


> Two lemon MBPs? Well the 1.83 ran flawlessly for 20 months on Tiber and allowed my BT mouse to work as well as my BT keyboard. It would not under Leopard. I hardly think the machine could be at fault when it served me so well on Tiger, do you?


So my question to you is... (in all seriousness, not trying to flame), if you hate Leopard so so so so much - why not stick with Tiger on the 1.83MBP? You've obviously had a completely crap time with Leopard, but you seem to keep beating your head against the wall trying to make it work. Why? Why not stick to Tiger in all it's blissful glory, and wait till Leopard gets to where you want it to be?

And as much as I totally sympathize with your situation (I'd be flipping out too i my computer had so many problems with Leopard... but I'd have given up already...  ) I dunno how awesome it is that you do something akin to thread-crapping on almost every Leopard thread, re-explaining how much of an awful time you've had. We sympathize, we all do. Your situation is certainly not desirable. And while I totally recognize your right to trumpet your frustrations in this forum, hijacking each Leopard thread into a tech support group hug for your Leopard woes (however sizeable) doesn't really benefit the community, does it?

And realistically, if someone was jumping on all kinda of "Leopard Sucks!" threads, with their glowing, gushing praise of leopard, over and over, it'd be just as frustrating for some users.

Again, just offering my opinion, not trying to offend. Ultimately you're gonna do what you're gonna do.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

fyrefly said:


> Bluetooth is not IR, it's signals will travel through drawers, and around corners, etc... only turning off a device will stop it from connecting (or taking it more than 30 ft away).
> 
> I also have a BT Keyboard and Mouse, and they both work flawlessly with Leopard.
> 
> ...


My Bluetooth devices are not being used and are devoid of batteries so as not to interfere with anything.

You didn't read closely. The 1.83 MBP was traded in for the 2.2 MBP so I can hardly put Tiger on it.

And yes, I am frustrated with Leopard, but I really do want to utilize the features that do work for me like Time Machine etc.

I feel that by making others aware of my speciific issues with Leopard, someone out there might just say, hey, I had the same issue and this fixed it.

That's why I post regarding the problems I am having, not simply to rag on Leopard, but given its performance to date, it is awfully easy to do.


----------



## Sander (Apr 4, 2002)

In case anyone is interested, I fixed my problem. I turned the problem iMac into a Target Disk via FireWire and installed the stand alone version of the Update from my working iMac. Boom. Done.

Thanks for the replies. Mac people, especially Canadian ones, rule.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

SINC. Some of your symptoms, particularly heating when closed, sleep issues sound a lot like issues I had with my 2.0 MBP. It came with 512mb and gave no trouble until I fed it a pair of "guarateed compatible, matched, blah, blah" OWC (never again) 1gig sticks. And then it drove me crazy - spontaneous restarts sometimes even when closed, sometimes it would restart to the 'bong', then restart again and again and again......, it would not sleep (I could tell because it a. got hot and b. would receive mail) properly, and it got really hot whenever it had to do any real work, and a small litany of other issues, major and minor. I spent hours on Applecare and the thing spent a week in the shop without finding anything except to be told that they wouldn't do anything further until I restored the stock memory (fortunately I hadn't sold it). When I put it back all problems disappeared. It is now running happily with the stock 512 and a 1gig Kingston stick from CanadaRAM (great experience).

Your memory test - trying sticks one at a time - is not exhaustive. The test does not distinguish between both sticks good and both sticks bad, though it would expose a single bad stick. While perhaps rare, it is possible that both sticks are faulty. It would be good if you could beg or borrow another stick of memory for test purposes. Either that or test both your sticks in another machine. Troubleshooting can be a bitch, can't it. Just my $0.02cdn...


----------



## nowlive (Jan 11, 2008)

NBiBooker said:


> Perhaps you should be a bit more considerate and polite towards those who've been on ehMac a bit longer than you.
> 
> So Sinc doesn't like Leopard. He's entitled to his opinion and to voice it as many times as he'd like. Even though I disagree with him on this one, I respect his right to say so. It'd be a pretty boring forum if everyone agreed all the time.


Or maybe perhaps you should dispose of, your high and mighty attitude and RESPECT the fact that I am entitled to my opinions as well! Just because someone has been here longer doesn't waive the right to voice my opinions. Im sorry but your response is not justified. Also don't you think your attitude is getting a little tiresome?


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

nowlive said:


> Or maybe perhaps you should dispose of, your high and mighty attitude and RESPECT the fact that I am entitled to my opinions as well! Just because someone has been here longer doesn't waive the right to voice my opinions. Im sorry but your response is not justified. Also don't you think your attitude is getting a little tiresome?


Man, I can tell you whose attitude *I* am finding more than a little tiresome... As for "RESPECT", that is earned, not given _a priori_... Now where is that ignore button..


----------



## allanyong (Jan 22, 2006)

have updated, first startup was slow

haven't restart yet. So far it is good. 

I've used it for After Effects, 

Rendering causes less noisy.


----------



## nowlive (Jan 11, 2008)

rgray said:


> Man, I can tell you whose attitude *I* am finding more than a little tiresome... As for "RESPECT", that is earned, not given _a priori_... Now where is that ignore button..


Did I ask you? To answer your question..the ignore button should be your "Submit Reply" button as soon as you post your response rgray. Thanks for coming out. 

Now lets drop it.


----------



## Zoiks (Sep 5, 2005)

rgray said:


> Now where is that ignore button..


LOL, you told me where that was not too long ago... now I have to remember where it is again...

How are these guys finding ehmac all of a sudden?

Cheers!


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Zoiks said:


> LOL, you told me where that was not too long ago...


I was just being 'rhetorical' above..............


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Sleep issues still exist for me.

The cause for mine: USB peripherals.

If I unplug my USB hub, it'll stay asleep. Otherwise it wakes up a short time after going to sleep, and stays that way. That also causes the screen to go blank, and the only way to revive it is to unplug my external monitor, or 'detect displays' from the system preferences.

This is a problem that's existed since Tiger so I'm not expecting them to fix it anytime soon.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

OSX 10.5.2 doesn't seem to have made much of a difference with my Sonnet USB/Firewire card
The Sonnet USB 2.0/Firewire card still won't let my G4 Sawtooth
wake up from sleep and I can't seem to find a solution for this bug.

Although my Sonnet upgraded 1.0 ghz Sawtooth is running a lot faster now,
Maybe the ATI 9000 Pro likes OSX 10.5.2 better than OSX 10.5.1



> Mac Compatibility
> Power Mac® G3 (Blue & White)(2) and Power Mac G4 (with PCI slots)
> Power Mac G5 (with PCI or PCI-X slots)
> Mac OS® X Version 10.5.2, 10.4(3), or 10.3(3)
> ...


After looking at the notes on the Sonnet website,
I'm thinking maybe I have the older FWUSB2 Sonnet USB/Firewire card.

That might explain why it still has sleep issues that were supposed to be fixed in OSX 10.5.x
Looks like Sonnet just created a whole new card to fix the sleep problem.
I was hoping that there would be a software fix for this problem.

Dave


----------



## Black (Dec 13, 2007)

I really enjoy this new updates feature with the menubar since i change my wallpapers almost weekly since i love change. It really annoyed me how the menu would be transparent and display some of my really bright Mac wallpapers.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

mac_geek said:


> So how come when Microsoft issues a service pack for Windows, we all raspberry "the man", but when Apple issues an OS X update we revile in new found stability and "snappiness"?


Oh this is an easy one. 

It *is* fair to say that 10.5.2 is "Leopard SP1" though. 

Anyway, to answer your question: the reason is because when a Mac user applies an OS X update, things (generally) actually get BETTER/FASTER/MORE.

This is not true of Windows updates (generally).


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Black said:


> I really enjoy this new updates feature with the menubar since i change my wallpapers almost weekly since i love change. It really annoyed me how the menu would be transparent and display some of my really bright Mac wallpapers.


I left mine translucent because a) the translucency has been reduced, which is good, and b) my current wallpaper has a white background anyway. I really like having an easy option to turn off tranlucency if my background warrants that.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

chas_m said:


> Oh this is an easy one.
> 
> It *is* fair to say that 10.5.2 is "Leopard SP1" though.
> 
> ...


What kind of answer is that?

I think we all know that Mac OS X gets faster and snappier with an upissue even though there is more code and Windows gets slower and more sluggish, but WHY???
After all, both Mac OS and Windows software eventually ends up as just zeros and ones that the same Intel processor has to crunch.
To top it off, the number of lines of code for OS X is much larger than Vista.............ad to top it off some more, Apple is more of hardware company whereas Microsoft is a pure software company.
Somehow everything is working in just the opposite way of what I would expect - not that I'm complaining.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

dolawren said:


> OSX 10.5.2 doesn't seem to have made much of a difference with my Sonnet USB/Firewire card
> The Sonnet USB 2.0/Firewire card still won't let my G4 Sawtooth
> wake up from sleep and I can't seem to find a solution for this bug.


Have you proven it's an issue with the USB/Firewire card?

My G4 Sawtooth has always had problems waking from sleep even before I added a USB/Firewire PCI card and my card is not Sonnet either.
I just leave it running 24/7 and only put the display to sleep.


----------



## dibenga (Oct 30, 2001)

SINC said:


> About as much as THIS needs to be said:
> 
> I first installed Leopard on a MBP 1.83 Ghz with 2 G RAM. It immediately began to give me problems. Repair permissions would hang the machine, it dropped my Airport signal dozens of times a day. The cursor would suddenly become erratic and would flit from side to side of the screen. The system froze when I plugged in my Nikon camera. It would not wake from sleep after closing the lid and I would have to force quit with the power button. The MBP ran rock solid for 18 months previously on Tiger.
> 
> ...



FOR the record
SINC You will always be my '12" Silver clubhouse' powerbook brother.

I respect your opinion and welcome it. Thanks for your 'to the point' review of the OS.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Well this may be relevant to the sleep issue.



> Resetting an Apple portable's System Management Controller (SMC)
> 
> * Last Modified on: January 29, 2008
> 
> ...


Resetting an Apple portable's System Management Controller (SMC)


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

krs said:


> I think we all know that Mac OS X gets faster and snappier with an upissue even though there is more code and Windows gets slower and more sluggish, but WHY???
> 
> After all, both Mac OS and Windows software eventually ends up as just zeros and ones that the same Intel processor has to crunch.
> 
> ...


This is so OT for this thread, but I kindof feel like you answered your own question:

Apple is Hardware company, with a very limited range of current and legacy hardware to support (IE: Leopard dropped support for anything below an 867Mhz G4). Windows has to support *billions* of potential configurations of PCs/Manufacturers/Parts/etc... while OS X can be optimized for a pretty slim product line. It helps Apple with OSX immensely that Apple doesn't have to have a billion different device drivers, and bios/firmware compatibilities.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

krs said:


> Have you proven it's an issue with the USB/Firewire card?
> 
> My G4 Sawtooth has always had problems waking from sleep even before I added a USB/Firewire PCI card and my card is not Sonnet either.
> I just leave it running 24/7 and only put the display to sleep.


Yeah...I removed the card and it was woken up from sleep fine,
Put the card back in and it wouldn't wake up, I was forced to do a reset reboot.

If I didn't need the USB 2.0 in my Sawtooth I'd put the card into my upgraded B&W G4.

Dave


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

krs said:


> What kind of answer is that?


A funny one! Note the smilies! 



> I think we all know that Mac OS X gets faster and snappier with an upissue even though there is more code and Windows gets slower and more sluggish, but WHY???


Because that's THEIR GOAL. Nobody and I mean NOBODY at Microsoft is hard at work trying to make Vista SP1 *faster.* They are trying to make it more STABLE, they are trying to make it more EVIL, they are trying to make it more DRM-ORIENTED. That's their focus. Apple has a different focus.



> After all, both Mac OS and Windows software eventually ends up as just zeros and ones that the same Intel processor has to crunch.


Do you think these OSes are programmed by robots? Way to discount the human factor there KRS ...



> To top it off, the number of lines of code for OS X is much larger than Vista.


I very much doubt this. Documentation?

In fact, I'd be quite surprised to see proof of this even if you consider Vista a "single" release (it's actually six different editions).


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Well - I agree that MS has a different focus and you mentioned a few, but one would think that their software designers could make the software more responsive as well.

My comment about zeros and ones relates to the basic machine code, I assume the instruction set of the Intel processors is the same regardless if the high level language is Windows Vista or Mac OS X, and yes, once you get down to the compiler level and machine language, it's pretty well mechanical. I doubt if any significant amount of coding is done in machine language by either company.

As to the number of lines of code.......the Wiki reports 86 million for Tiger and only 50 million for Vista beta, I assume that is for the full featured one.
Source lines of code - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I don't know about everyone else but my computer hasn't been this stable since Tiger... I love it!!!


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks for the cite, but at best that's inconclusive. Vista Beta 2 did not feature much of the visual stuff, which by all accounts is the only thing really "new" in Vista. Further, the source for Mac OS X's "86 million" comment was Jobs during a keynote, I doubt that's fully accurate either (like his battery claims!) 

For argument's sake, however, let's just say that Vista and OS X have a comparable number of lines of source code. As you say, they're running on the same chip -- which proves my point that the human factor makes all the difference. Look at how different all three major OSes are from each other.

As for 10.5.2 overall, I am *loving* having my folders back in the dock, and I do feel things are running leaner (I seem to have gained a little disc space back after upgrading!) and better/faster, but for me 10.5, 10.5.1 and 10.5.2 have all been equally stable, ie fabulous. For me, the real test -- the iChat improvements -- are yet to be tested.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

chas_m said:


> As for 10.5.2 overall, I am *loving* having my folders back in the dock, and I do feel things are running leaner (I seem to have gained a little disc space back after upgrading!)


Whoa how did that happen! an extra 2GB!!


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

chas_m said:


> Thanks for the cite, but at best that's inconclusive. Vista Beta 2 did not feature much of the visual stuff, which by all accounts is the only thing really "new" in Vista. Further, the source for Mac OS X's "86 million" comment was Jobs during a keynote, I doubt that's fully accurate either (like his battery claims!)


What's wrong with his battery claims?
On the MBA, one review was getting around 4.5 hours with itunes playing and a web page change every 20 seconds rather than the 36 seconds they said they typically look at a web page.
If you turn itunes off and change the cycle time to 36 rather than 20 seconds, you will probably get 5 hours.

As to the KLOC numbers - they at least don't depend on test methods. 86 million "sounds" like a real number, not a rounded number like 80 or 90 million.
And that was for Tiger - I assume Leopard didn't get any smaller in that respect.


----------



## nowlive (Jan 11, 2008)

SINC said:


> About as much as THIS needs to be said:
> 
> I first installed Leopard on a MBP 1.83 Ghz with 2 G RAM. It immediately began to give me problems. Repair permissions would hang the machine, it dropped my Airport signal dozens of times a day. The cursor would suddenly become erratic and would flit from side to side of the screen. The system froze when I plugged in my Nikon camera. It would not wake from sleep after closing the lid and I would have to force quit with the power button. The MBP ran rock solid for 18 months previously on Tiger.
> 
> ...


Ummm....... I and many people I know who have Leopard installed have NO issues. My MBP, iMac, and MacBook all have been fine. All of them sync with .Mac fine, repair permissions takes about a minute, I haven't had any stability issues. I think you have a hardware problem or you have some kind of crap installed on your system that is causing you grief or a combination of both. I would STRONGLY suggest that you either downgrade to Tiger (as suggested that way you can stop complaining as its annoying) or 2) you can take it to an Apple Authorized Sales and Service Provider and let them evaluate your system. For the 18 years that I have used a Mac never have I had any issues with software or hardware. You are a unique case.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

nowlive said:


> Ummm....... I and many people I know who have Leopard installed have NO issues. My MBP, iMac, and MacBook all have been fine. All of them sync with .Mac fine, repair permissions takes about a minute, I haven't had any stability issues. I think you have a hardware problem or you have some kind of crap installed on your system that is causing you grief or a combination of both. I would STRONGLY suggest that you either downgrade to Tiger (as suggested that way you can stop complaining as its annoying) or 2) you can take it to an Apple Authorized Sales and Service Provider and let them evaluate your system. For the 18 years that I have used a Mac never have I had any issues with software or hardware. You are a unique case.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

gwillikers said:


> View attachment 4408


Heheheheh!! Very good. :lmao: :lmao: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## the_hammer (Aug 26, 2005)

Hello,

I'm trying to update to 10.5.2 but I keep getting an error. 

"The Installer could not install some files in "/". 

I googled around and it seems to come up when there's an issue in the library folder?

Any idea on how to fix this? Thanks much in advance for your help.


----------



## spicyapple (Aug 17, 2006)

guytoronto said:


> Yay! List view for Folders is back in the Dock


The implementation is now better than Tiger.  Leopard has gone from bad to great in one small point point update.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

nowlive said:


> Ummm....... I and many people I know who have Leopard installed have NO issues. My MBP, iMac, and MacBook all have been fine. All of them sync with .Mac fine, repair permissions takes about a minute, I haven't had any stability issues. I think you have a hardware problem or you have some kind of crap installed on your system that is causing you grief or a combination of both. I would STRONGLY suggest that you either downgrade to Tiger (as suggested that way you can stop complaining as its annoying) or 2) you can take it to an Apple Authorized Sales and Service Provider and let them evaluate your system. For the 18 years that I have used a Mac never have I had any issues with software or hardware. You are a unique case.


Not half as annoying as you STRONGLY ordering me what to do. 

And if you took the time to read, you would know there is no "crap" as you call it on my system, just two minor apps.

I have used Macs since 1984 and never had a similar problem. I don't cut and run when there is one. I try to make it work.

Most people here, and via e-mail, have been helpful and supportive in assisting me in trying to resolve the issue.

Note I said "most" and that will be my final comment to you.


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

To quote Rodney King, "Can't we all just get along?"


----------



## 20DDan (May 2, 2005)

Wow... sorry SINC... thats a LOT of issues going on with Leopard. My only issue so far has been Time Machine only backing up once... the initial backup... after that It would take a good 20min of "preparing" and then voala.. an error message telling me it couldn't backup! Only thing that I've seen solves it is to CCC my HD to external HD, then copy it back to internal... then run Time Machine... but again.. only backs up once Uhhhh!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Finally, some good news.

When told of my problem, a friend in IT at an Edmonton daily suggested I remove the RAM, marking which slot held which RAM. He then told me to clean the RAM contacts with a pencil eraser and then with a bit of isopropyl alcohol to remove any debris from the eraser. Then reinsert and reseat the the RAM firmly into the _opposite_ slots they were in before.

I did that this morning and have run the MBP now for five hours with no issues. I put it to sleep a half dozen times and each time it slept on cue and woke with no problem.

My Nikon camera now plugs in and is recognized by iPhoto, just like it used to be and downloaded my photos without issue.

Tomorrow morning will tell the tale after I leave it overnight, but that is the best it has ever been so far.

There may be hope after all.

EDIT:

Repair Permissions used to take 11 minutes, now down to eight minutes with no error messages. Better, but not good.


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

SINC said:


> Repair Permissions used to take 11 minutes, now down to eight minutes with no error messages. Better, but not good.


Repair permissions seems take longer in X.5 than previous versions. Not really sure why, but 8 minutes "sounds" normal from my experience.


----------



## absolutetotalgeek (Sep 18, 2005)

Well I thought CS3 was busted before, now it's nothing more than a pile of twisted smoldering busted [email protected]! 

Leopard is junk. I'm not sure who I'd like to kick in the ass more Apple or Adobe, like this sh#t needs to work, businesses depend on it, and this is the best you got? Gimme a break. For now it's Tiger, anything else Apple comes out with had better be a whole lot better than this mess. 

Once I saw a 300MB + update I knew it was over. Admit it Apple you screwed the pooch boys. You wanna run it on your MB or whatever and play around with it, fine it might do you ok, but in a professional work environment it's not even an option, in that regard it is very much like Vista - You just shouldn't run it. Nice one.... :lmao:


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

dolawren said:


> Yeah...I removed the card and it was woken up from sleep fine,
> Put the card back in and it wouldn't wake up, I was forced to do a reset reboot.
> 
> If I didn't need the USB 2.0 in my Sawtooth I'd put the card into my upgraded B&W G4.
> ...


Hey Dave,

I've done my fair share of research on PCI 2.0 USB cards and it seems those with NEC chipsets have the least amount of compatibility problems. I was shopping for one a couple of months ago so I could use an Elgato Turbo.264, I finally settled on an IOGEAR 2-Port USB 2.0 Card from Best Buy.

From all the reading I've done, the "Deep Sleep" issue plaguing all (dual boot only?) G4 PowerMacs is the result of leaving a device powered on and plugged into the USB port. There is no known work around, except to unplug said device before putting the Mac to sleep.

Now for what it's worth, my dualie (see my signature) has the Turbo.264 plugged in all the time and I have not had the deep sleep problem. I even leave it plugged in when switching between OS 9 and Tiger. I think it's because the Turbo.264 automatically, instantly, powers on/off when I open/quit the software tied to it. I assume if the Turbo.264 is not in use by the software and therefore "not on", then maybe my Mac doesn't know it's there.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

absolutetotalgeek said:


> Leopard is junk. I'm not sure who I'd like to kick in the ass more Apple or Adobe, like this sh#t needs to work, businesses depend on it, and this is the best you got? Gimme a break. For now it's Tiger, anything else Apple comes out with had better be a whole lot better than this mess.
> 
> Once I saw a 300MB + update I knew it was over. Admit it Apple you screwed the pooch boys. You wanna run it on your MB or whatever and play around with it, fine it might do you ok, but in a professional work environment it's not even an option, in that regard it is very much like Vista - You just shouldn't run it. Nice one.... :lmao:


Another poor unfortunate soul? It couldn't be Leopard, could it?


----------



## robert (Sep 26, 2002)

So far I've been impressed with the CS3 apps and Leopard. No major issues since adopting the OS last fall.
Could it be a hardware quality issue? 
It seems to work great on some machines and not others?


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

The new update has done wonders for my leopard experience.


----------



## TrevX (May 10, 2005)

Updated to 10.5.2 and its been smooth sailing so far. I didn't have any issues with 10.5 or 10.5.1 either, so there ya go. I also have never run a permissions repair...ever...not since Public Beta. Take that for what its worth.

Trev


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Things are well with my DP 1.8 G5 and my MacPro at work. CS3 seems to be fine enough for heavy duty production work for me (PS, AI, InD at least--haven't checked to see if Acrobat is better or not).


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

Actually nervous about upgrading to 10.5.2... All you leopard naysayers have made me paranoid!  

The only issue with Leopard I've had so far is permissions so I almost don't want to mess with what already works perfectly. Hmm... maybe I'll wait juuuuuuust a little longer.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Bjornbro said:


> Hey Dave,
> 
> I've done my fair share of research on PCI 2.0 USB cards and it seems those with NEC chipsets have the least amount of compatibility problems. I was shopping for one a couple of months ago so I could use an Elgato Turbo.264, I finally settled on an IOGEAR 2-Port USB 2.0 Card from Best Buy.
> 
> ...


I've just bought one for $15.99 at Tigerdirect along with that Windows
XP Home SP2 OEM disk for $99. I've always been meaning to buy.

Thanks for the heads up on which one to buy.

Cheers!

Dave


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

The only thing I had hoped would have been improved with OSX 10.5.2 was the online gaming site that I like to play at Pogo.com: Play free online games! Win big prizes!, It's still wonky.

The online games don't render that well on a Mac, They are jerky and not very fluid.

Maybe when I get Windows XP installed on a partition I'll see an improvement,
The Windows crowd don't seem to have any of the problems that I've encountered.

Dave


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

dolawren said:


> The only thing I had hoped would have been improved with OSX 10.5.2 was the online gaming site that I like to play at Pogo.com: Play free online games! Win big prizes!, It's still wonky.
> 
> The online games don't render that well on a Mac, They are jerky and not very fluid.
> 
> ...


Could this not be a problem with your browser (are you trying it in FireFox and Safari?) Also... dunno if it affects Online games the same way, but I notice that you're running a Mac Mini - that has Intel Integrated Graphics - not something known for it's gaming prowess. 

Have you tried surfing to the site in Parallels or Boot Camp?


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

cap10subtext said:


> Actually nervous about upgrading to 10.5.2... All you leopard naysayers have made me paranoid!
> 
> The only issue with Leopard I've had so far is permissions so I almost don't want to mess with what already works perfectly. Hmm... maybe I'll wait juuuuuuust a little longer.


If you're not having any issues, then there's no reason to believe that 10.5.2 will introduce any new issues. I've had no issues with Leopard so far, 10.5.0-10.5.2.

You have to understand that on the internet, people go to multiple forums and complain/seek help for the same issue multiple times, creating the impression that there are BIG problems with something, when really most problems reported on the 'net are isolated incidents. Not widespread paranoia-worthy issues.

BACKUP first - but then Upgrade away!  You'll be happy you did.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

fyrefly said:


> Could this not be a problem with your browser (are you trying it in FireFox and Safari?) Also... dunno if it affects Online games the same way, but I notice that you're running a Mac Mini - that has Intel Integrated Graphics - not something known for it's gaming prowess.
> 
> Have you tried surfing to the site in Parallels or Boot Camp?


I'll be surfing over there soon via Bootcamp and Windows XP on my Mac Mini,
Hopefully the buginess will have gone.

It could very well be Safari that is causing the problems,
But I just can't use anything else...I'm addicted to Safari.

I've tried other browsers but hated them.
Not looking forward to what I'll have to use in Windows.

Dave


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

FWIW, 10.5.2 is installed and running perfectly on my MacBook, 1st-gen, 1.83mhz / 2gig RAM / 120gig HD.

Safari still has a quirk or two, but everything else is cooool.

M


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

dolawren said:


> Not looking forward to what I'll have to use in Windows.
> Dave


You could always use the MS Windows version of Safari.

jb.


----------



## bgw (Jan 8, 2008)

*Minor Printing Issue with 10.5.2*

Just tried printing a PDF from Adobe Acrobat from a 24' Aluminum iMac running 10.5.2 using a HP LaserJet 1300. I got garbage and the print stopped after 5 pages. Re-opened the file in preview and tried printing. Everything worked.

If your Adobe Acrobat has printing problems try Preview.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

absolutetotalgeek said:


> Well I thought CS3 was busted before, now it's nothing more than a pile of twisted smoldering busted [email protected]!
> 
> Leopard is junk. I'm not sure who I'd like to kick in the ass more Apple or Adobe, like this sh#t needs to work, businesses depend on it, and this is the best you got? Gimme a break. For now it's Tiger, anything else Apple comes out with had better be a whole lot better than this mess.
> 
> Once I saw a 300MB + update I knew it was over. Admit it Apple you screwed the pooch boys. You wanna run it on your MB or whatever and play around with it, fine it might do you ok, but in a professional work environment it's not even an option, in that regard it is very much like Vista - You just shouldn't run it. Nice one.... :lmao:


I have Leopard and CS3 no issues to speak of for me and I use it everyday. So I can't agree with your assessment of forget it in a pro environment, but obviously it doesn't work in yours. That's too bad.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

SINC said:


> Another poor unfortunate soul? It couldn't be Leopard, could it?


Hey I am glad to hear that you have made progress! But if it keeps on running fine you have to admit it wasn't altogether a Leopard issue but a hardware/OS issue.


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

fyrefly said:


> If you're not having any issues, then there's no reason to believe that 10.5.2 will introduce any new issues. I've had no issues with Leopard so far, 10.5.0-10.5.2.
> 
> You have to understand that on the internet, people go to multiple forums and complain/seek help for the same issue multiple times, creating the impression that there are BIG problems with something, when really most problems reported on the 'net are isolated incidents. Not widespread paranoia-worthy issues.
> 
> BACKUP first - but then Upgrade away!  You'll be happy you did.


Groovy. Thanks for the confidence booster... and I believe screature has calmed any fears about CS3. Maybe I should stay out of these forums for a while. It's making me a technohypochondriac. Every time I see a spinning beach ball a bead of sweat appears. :lmao:


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

bgw said:


> Just tried printing a PDF from Adobe Acrobat from a 24' Aluminum iMac running 10.5.2 using a HP LaserJet 1300. I got garbage and the print stopped after 5 pages. Re-opened the file in preview and tried printing. Everything worked.
> 
> If your Adobe Acrobat has printing problems try Preview.


On the odd document I get garbage too printing from Acrobat and everything is fine printing the same document from Preview. And this is on Tiger - 10.4.10.
So far, nobody has figured out what the problem is, the document shows fine on the screen with Acrobat but is all messed up when you print it.


----------



## bgw (Jan 8, 2008)

So others have seen this printing bug too...

I suspect that Apple hasn't totally fixed the preview printed page bug that was present in 10.5.0 and 10.5.1. Or, Adobe Acrobat needs an update. 

(I banged my head against the problem for a few days when testing my software's output routines. No real solution was found, other that not using any controls that would invoke the in dialog print preview!)

Has anyone seen this bug with applications other than Adobe Acrobat?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

screature said:


> Hey I am glad to hear that you have made progress! But if it keeps on running fine you have to admit it wasn't altogether a Leopard issue but a hardware/OS issue.


Uh, wouldn't a "hardware/OS" issue in fact be the "OS" known as Leopard?

Just asking? 

And yes, things are a bit better as progress has been made.


----------



## robert (Sep 26, 2002)

I've not been able to print from PS cs3 to my HP 1320 since going to Leopard.
Apple says its HP and so does Adobe. Meanwhile Hp says its Adobe.
I usually just save it as a pdf and print from preview.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Geez, even Rush Limbaugh is having troubles with Leopard.

Too funny. :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

SINC said:


> Uh, wouldn't a "hardware/OS" issue in fact be the "OS" known as Leopard?
> 
> Just asking?
> 
> And yes, things are a bit better as progress has been made.


What I was referring to was your situation with your RAM. I know you didn't seem to have any problems with Tiger and the RAM, but with Leopard you did, but by taking the action that you did with the hardware it seems to have remedied your situation, so it couldn't have been the OS alone but a combination between the two that caused your issues. I know what you are saying about it all leading back to Leopard in the end, but the reality is also that as technology moves forward sometimes hardware and software conflicts arise, just part of the price of advancement. Just because you had an issue with Leopard that wasn't there with Tiger that required you to make a hardware "tweak" doesn't mean that Leopard isn't an advancement. Formula 1 race cars don't run on standard gasoline, does that make them inferior to a Corolla?

In the end the point I am trying make is that Leopard undoubtedly is better "under the hood" than Tiger, if there are a some hardware/OS issues that arise that need to be addressed because of it, that is not surprising (albeit frustrating, especially in your case) it is just the price of moving forward, unfortunately for you, it seemed to fall onto you.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

> It also doesn't say on the Wiki page whether they counted both codesets of MacOS X (PowerPC and Intel) when counting those lines of code.


Actually that's probably not a concern, that I think of it, as their one code set not two, just compiled twice, once for PowerPC, once for Intel.


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

> Geez, even Rush Limbaugh is having troubles with Leopard.
> 
> Too funny.


What's the difference between Rush Limbaugh and the Hindenburg? One's a flaming Nazi gas bag. The other's a dirigible.

*Rimshot*

Okay, so it's not 1990... Just killing time while I download 10.5.2.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

screature said:


> What I was referring to was your situation with your RAM. I know you didn't seem to have any problems with Tiger and the RAM, but with Leopard you you did, but by taking the action that you did with the hardware it seems to have remedied your situation, so it couldn't have been the OS alone but a combination between the two that caused your issues. I know what you are saying about it all leading back to Leopard in the end, but the reality is also that as technology moves forward sometimes hardware and software conflicts arise, just part of the price of advancement. Just because you had an issue with Leopard that wasn't there with Tiger that required you to make a hardware "tweak" doesn't mean that Leopard isn't an advancement. Formula 1 race cars don't run on standard gasoline, does that make them inferior to a Corolla?
> 
> In the end the point I am trying make is that Leopard undoubtedly is better "under the hood" than Tiger, if there are a some hardware/OS issues that arise that need to be addressed because of it, that is not surprising (albeit frustrating, especially in your case) it is just the price of moving forward, unfortunately for you, it seemed to fall onto you.


That's a fair assessment.

As it is updated in future, I expect other issues will diminish as well. Right now, the RAM thing has made quite a difference. The instability with the cursor has also disappeared since the reset.


----------



## 20DDan (May 2, 2005)

OMG... 10.5.2 BROKE my DVD Player! I'm soooo flipping pissed! I use that program all the time! on top of that everything seems to take REALLY REALLY long to load. Wow I see the real reliability in Leopard now! Anyone else have the Apple DVD Player broken after installing 10.5.2?


----------



## Canuckmakem (Jan 12, 2006)

I installed 10.5.2 fine on my iMac using software update, but it will not load on my Macbook!!!

It logs out then says "configuring installation" and just sits there.

I'm currently downloading the combo update from Apple, any ideas?


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

7gabriel5elpher said:


> OMG... 10.5.2 BROKE my DVD Player! I'm soooo flipping pissed! I use that program all the time! on top of that everything seems to take REALLY REALLY long to load. Wow I see the real reliability in Leopard now! Anyone else have the Apple DVD Player broken after installing 10.5.2?


Hmm, that's weird, have you tried a rebuild of your permissions?


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Canuckmakem said:


> I installed 10.5.2 fine on my iMac using software update, but it will not load on my Macbook!!!
> 
> It logs out then says "configuring installation" and just sits there.
> 
> I'm currently downloading the combo update from Apple, any ideas?


How long did "it just sit there for"? In my case it took 3 or 4 minutes before it really appeared to be doing anything.


----------



## 20DDan (May 2, 2005)

screature said:


> Hmm, that's weird, have you tried a rebuild of your permissions?


Yes, I tried rebuilding my permissions, tried both with Disk Utility & with OnyX for Leopard. None do a thing, I also ran the utility scripts. Anyone willing to send me a copy of their working DVD Player.app? If you've got the 10.5.2 update installed and it's working fine. 

PLEASE...


Oh n I saw this was an issue on some peoples system on 10.5.1... Now I wish I had never updated! DOPE! This is the LAST time I install an update without making a copy of my system! Any way to reverse the update?


----------



## Canuckmakem (Jan 12, 2006)

screature said:


> How long did "it just sit there for"? In my case it took 3 or 4 minutes before it really appeared to be doing anything.


I'm talking 20 minutes here. I just downloaded the Combo install and when I try to mount it it says "not recognized"


----------



## JayEyes (Nov 15, 2007)

I updated last night. Now my MBP is slow and freezes.

I'm going to try a clean install.

Is it true that if I copy/move my "home" folder I can just bring it back over once the clean install is done and I won't have lost my pics, documents etc?

Thanks for any info....now I wish I didn't do the update as well.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Canuckmakem said:


> I'm talking 20 minutes here. I just downloaded the Combo install and when I try to mount it it says "not recognized"


Hmm, so you are fully updated with 10.5.1 and you can statrup fine with 10.5.1? Have you verified your disk and run any repairs that might need to be done? Also repaired permissions? If not then I would try doing those things and try again. I know these may seem like silly questions, just trying to help figure out why the update won't work for you.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

cap10subtext said:


> What's the difference between Rush Limbaugh and the Hindenburg? One's a flaming Nazi gas bag. The other's a dirigible.
> 
> *Rimshot*
> 
> Okay, so it's not 1990... Just killing time while I download 10.5.2.


Orange pekoe tea came out of my nose when I read that. Good thing it missed my keyboard. :lmao:


----------



## Canuckmakem (Jan 12, 2006)

screature said:


> Hmm, so you are fully updated with 10.5.1 and you can statrup fine with 10.5.1? Have you verified your disk and run any repairs that might need to be done? Also repaired permissions? If not then I would try doing those things and try again. I know these may seem like silly questions, just trying to help figure out why the update won't work for you.


When I repair permissions I get a bunch of errors saying it can't repair as its been modified!!

So what now, do I have to reinstall leopard? If so what is the best way?


----------



## 20DDan (May 2, 2005)

Well thanks to SINC I got a copy of DVD Player.app and I found out it isn't the App that is the problem. I'm guessing a setting in my Leopard installation is out of wack. I'm going to try re-running the 10.5.2 combo update once more, maybe it will correct itself (a small chance but it's worth a shot). For now I'll have to use VLC for DVD's.

Thanks anyways everyone


----------



## Canuckmakem (Jan 12, 2006)

Here are the errors I get after running repair permissions:

Verifying volume “MacBook”

Performing live verification.
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume.
Checking Extents Overflow file.
Checking Catalog file.
Checking multi-linked files.
Checking Catalog hierarchy.
Checking Extended Attributes file.
Checking volume bitmap.
Checking volume information.
The volume MacBook appears to be OK.

Verify permissions for “MacBook”
Warning: SUID file "usr/libexec/load_hdi" has been modified and will not be repaired.
Warning: SUID file "System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DiskManagement.framework/Versions/A/Resources/DiskManagementTool" has been modified and will not be repaired.
Warning: SUID file "System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DesktopServicesPriv.framework/Versions/A/Resources/Locum" has been modified and will not be repaired.
Warning: SUID file "System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Install.framework/Versions/A/Resources/runner" has been modified and will not be repaired.
Warning: SUID file "System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Admin.framework/Versions/A/Resources/readconfig" has been modified and will not be repaired.
Warning: SUID file "System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Admin.framework/Versions/A/Resources/writeconfig" has been modified and will not be repaired.
Warning: SUID file "usr/libexec/authopen" has been modified and will not be repaired.
Warning: SUID file "System/Library/CoreServices/Finder.app/Contents/Resources/OwnerGroupTool" has been modified and will not be repaired.
Warning: SUID file "System/Library/CoreServices/RemoteManagement/ARDAgent.app/Contents/MacOS/ARDAgent" has been modified and will not be repaired.

Permissions verification complete


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Canuckmakem said:


> Here are the errors I get after running repair permissions: SNIP


No problem as reported by Apple.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Backed up, then ran the 10.5.2 update and Leopard Graphics Update this morning. Everything seems well - no printer problems, the applications I've tried so far all launch and behave normally. DVD Player & my LG H22N optical drive are fine.

*Translucent Menu Bar* button in Desktops & Screen Saver control panel: Hallelujah. Bye-bye translucency. When I first upgraded to Leopard I wasn't sure if I liked or disliked the new translucent appearance, but I gradually grew to hate it (it looked horrible with certain desktop images). 

*Time Machine*: The new Show Time Machine Status in the menu bar button is a useful little touch. I like it. The first backup after upgrading to 10.5.2 took ages, but subsequent backups are as fast as before, only a few seconds. I haven't experienced the problems mentioned on MacFixit.

Seems that the *Leopard Graphics Update* may have smoothed out various UI visuals (Dock, Stacks, Exposé, etc.). When I first upgraded to Leopard I was pretty disappointed by the choppiness of these visuals, which were silky smooth under Tiger. 

I launched Disk Utility to see if permissions repair was improved - DU said "Estimated time less than 1 minute"... for _five minutes_ without any sign of progress, so I stopped it. I'll try again later. No big deal right now.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

The Doug said:


> I launched Disk Utility to see if permissions repair was improved - DU said "Estimated time less than 1 minute"... for _five minutes_ without any sign of progress, so I stopped it. I'll try again later. No big deal right now.


Mine does the same thing, but if I leave it alone, it eventually finishes with no problems reported although times have varied from a low of eight to a high of eleven minutes in total.


----------



## JayEyes (Nov 15, 2007)

Just thought I'd share that after re-applying the update as the COMBO, I'm not having the freezing problems anymore and it's running normally. Also no more errors with disk utility.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Canuckmakem said:


> When I repair permissions I get a bunch of errors saying it can't repair as its been modified!!
> 
> So what now, do I have to reinstall leopard? If so what is the best way?


If you are going to reinstall Leopard, you should be fine to just go ahead and do an archive and install. It should keep all your apps etc, in place.


----------



## 20DDan (May 2, 2005)

screature said:


> If you are going to reinstall Leopard, you should be fine to just go ahead and do an archive and install. It should keep all your apps etc, in place.


If I remember correctly I did an archive and install before & many of the apps that had files saved directly in the system folders were useless, I had to re-install them. Has leopard changed that? I know that was the case with Tiger.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

7gabriel5elpher said:


> If I remember correctly I did an archive and install before & many of the apps that had files saved directly in the system folders were useless, I had to re-install them. Has leopard changed that? I know that was the case with Tiger.


I never had any problems by doing an archive and install with Tiger either and when I upgraded to Leopard from Tiger I did an archive and install and never had any problems, to the point that I have trashed the archive to make more room. As you know, if you do have problems you can always take the file that is causing the problem and replace it with the one in the archive.


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

SINC said:


> Mine does the same thing, but if I leave it alone, it eventually finishes with no problems reported although times have varied from a low of eight to a high of eleven minutes in total.


Mine was about 14 minutes (and it said 1 minute remaining right up until there was 1 minute remaining). Total permissions repaired? 1. 

Before the update my RP would just hang, I once left it for an hour and a half.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Ok, I just found something that 10.5.2 broke. My iTunes screen save doesn't work any more. I tried verify disk and repair permissions, no go. Oh well no biggie, just wondering if anyone else has experienced this?


----------



## 20DDan (May 2, 2005)

screature said:


> Ok, I just found something that 10.5.2 broke. My iTunes screen save doesn't work any more. I tried verify disk and repair permissions, no go. Oh well no biggie, just wondering if anyone else has experienced this?


Guess what... i previously posted that 10.5.2 broke my DVD Player.app ... here is what solution I found... I did an archive and install of the system. Then I applied the 10.5.2 update... NOT the VIDEO update. Now I'm backing everything up to see if infact it was the Video update that messed it up. I hope it wasn't. I will soon see. so ya... Archive and install & preserve your user settings! Now my DVD Player.app works fine  Backup time & video update install.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

10.5.2. has screwed up my time machine. I am super pissed.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Speaking of time machines, check out this video about Google maps…

YouTube - Google Maps


----------



## 20DDan (May 2, 2005)

Eureka.... I figured out what kills my DVD Player.app 

It's NOT the 10.5.2 combo update as I thought... it's the "Leopard Graphics Update 1.0" this time around I'm ready to easily reverse my mistake of installing the update... I backed up before the install!  

I've got 2 questions. How do you send the error forms to Apple to let them know it kills my DVD Player.app and also is there ways to remove updates manually?


----------



## mejag (Mar 16, 2003)

I ran both the updates the day they were released. All programs and utilities are still running and there is no drop in wifi coverage. The only ill effect noticed is an extreme slowdown of my system, feels like I'm back on my TiBook. I'm considering reloading back to 10.5.1... *sigh*

MBP Core2 Duo 2.16, 2GB ram


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

7gabriel5elpher said:


> Guess what... i previously posted that 10.5.2 broke my DVD Player.app ... here is what solution I found... I did an archive and install of the system. Then I applied the 10.5.2 update... NOT the VIDEO update. Now I'm backing everything up to see if infact it was the Video update that messed it up. I hope it wasn't. I will soon see. so ya... Archive and install & preserve your user settings! Now my DVD Player.app works fine  Backup time & video update install.


A broken iTunes screen saver isn't a big enough a deal for me to do a reinstall, I will just wait until the next rev and see if that fixes it.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Update:

Well it took five days, but the old problem of cursor instability just occurred again. Flitting about the screen far ahead of where it was directed.

A restart solved the problem. Odd that after the restart, Safari beach balled after 21 bounces in the dock for a total of two minutes before it launched.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

screature said:


> A broken iTunes screen saver isn't a big enough a deal for me to do a reinstall, I will just wait until the next rev and see if that fixes it.


My iTunes screen saver just decided on it's own to start working again, no idea why, just glad that it did. Crazy no?


----------

